# Coffee Compass Mexican Rancheros



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone been lucky enough to try the Mahogany version of this yet?


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Is this a new one? I'm not seeing it on the website.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Hmm. If you're recommending it I'll have to have a chat with Richard.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

It's a new bean currently kept off the site and reserved for Richard's best customers, I think?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> It's a new bean currently kept off the site and reserved for Richard's best customers, I think?


Kind words! I do recommend it but it needs a canny rest like all the mahogany beans. It is not on the site but Richard will know what you mean if you say Mexican Wave!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone else tried this yet? I have just ordered some more......


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just had 500 grams arrive today.

Am planning to get into these no earlier than second week in June


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I have. They should please all DSOL fans as they are, as the Mahogany Roast name suggests, a dark dark roast.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Sounds like my sort of bean... Must try and get some with my next order - which will be a few weeks away. Maybe they will be on the site by then !


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

It's there on the front page now - will have to try it next time


----------



## titan_uk (Jan 15, 2012)

Ordered some so will let you know. Also having a crack at that Indian Bibi.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Some arrived today. Roast date 20/5????


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> Some arrived today. Roast date 20/5????


Perfect, ready rested and straight in the hopper.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah....but it's unusual for them. It's normally straight out of the roaster and into a jiffy bag. It's no biggie, just wondered if they'd got the date right


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

they still want rested longer. I would aim at 10 to 14 days post roast before opening them


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Any tasting notes on these yet. I am about to order.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Arrived lunchtime. Ordered yesterday. Usual amazing service from Richard and his team. Looking forward to trying these and 'Mystery MarkV'. Mk4 was amazingly nice. Indian Bibi completed the order. So glad it's back in stock. Will report back on the Rancheros when it's had a chance to breathe.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Very roasty but not rough.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Late to the party as ever, but I've just opened my first bag of the Mahogany Rancheros. My first impressions are that it's superb







What did everyone else think (I see a few people received some a while back)?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Still finishing up some recently acquired beans. (With an earlier roast date.) From previous experience with CC it will be fine to leave these a bit longer before opening. Will post back here when I do get into them.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Mine were 8 days past roast (I think - the date is hard to read!), so they may yet improve just a little


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

This really floats my boat.

It's like a smoother Hill and Valley without the rough edges, and best of all it tastes of f***ing coffee!.

This is a coffee for men.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Spazbarista said:


> ......and best of all it tastes of f***ing coffee!......


Saw this and ordered a bag.

Really looking for more of last November's DSOL. Something between Mahogany and Ebony that is a bit oily and probably gassy if that one is anything to go by but this seems worth a try.

Now that the Mythos is running right I may have to re-visit a few bags I've tried before. It is the old one for milk, one for espresso and this year I'll get set for cold brew on Lever day.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

A great coffee with bags of 'guts'. No fruit nor flowers with this one.

I think Richard has got the roast just right. I do get the impression its window of greatness is quite narrow so have used mine up quickly.

Anybody else finding similar.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

ronsil said:


> A great coffee with bags of 'guts'. No fruit nor flowers with this one.
> 
> I think Richard has got the roast just right. I do get the impression its window of greatness is quite narrow so have used mine up quickly.
> 
> Anybody else finding similar.


I hope not, as I've only just opened mine and it's one of 3 coffees I have open!


----------



## 8800coffee (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow, ordered on Thursday and just given the Rancheros Mahogany a spin tonight. From what I have read on this page I probably should have let them breathe a little longer. But still - this is my sort of bean. As Ronsil said "No fruit nor flowers with this one". It's strong, smooth, rich and sweet around the edges.

I think this is going to be my go-to coffee from now one. Do we know if Coffee compass have this on as a short term offering ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

as far as I know it will be there as long as they can source it


----------



## 8800coffee (Nov 22, 2015)

Good to hear. I've spent a while trying to find something like this.


----------



## 8800coffee (Nov 22, 2015)

Just ordered my second bag from Coffee Compass and arrived today. Trying to keep myself from opening the bag. Still have half a bag of Reads Sumartra Bourbone but struggling to dial it in to get any sweetness or balance - probably due to my technique or basic setup. However the Rancheros seems very easy to dial in and get amazing balance of sweetness and dark fish flavours.


----------



## 8800coffee (Nov 22, 2015)

Correction - "rich flavours" and not "fish flavour". That would not be a good note to hit!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Does anybody else suffer with not soggy pucks, more a mass of sludge. I can leave the PF locked in for 3 mins and it still be pressurised and spit when I release it. I am dosing as normal.

Never experienced this phenomenon with any other bean and I can not overcome it


----------



## 8800coffee (Nov 22, 2015)

I haven't had that problem. I cracked open my new bag tonight to dial the grinder in, not had any wet pucks, in fact quite dry and can crumble easily.

The only time that happens to me is when the grind isn't right.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

8800coffee said:


> I haven't had that problem. I cracked open my new bag tonight to dial the grinder in, not had any wet pucks, in fact quite dry and can crumble easily.
> 
> The only time that happens to me is when the grind isn't right.


Your machines presumably has an OPV valve


----------



## 8800coffee (Nov 22, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Your machines presumably has an OPV valve


I have a Gaggia classic. I have had sloppy pucks before but that's because the grind was wrong.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

8800coffee said:


> I have a Gaggia classic. I have had sloppy pucks before but that's because the grind was wrong.


Just to clear this up a bit and not meaning to come across as patronising. I have an L1 which does not have an OPV (which releases pressure in the group)

I still can not overcome this issue even changing the weight/grind/tamp variables


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Just to clear this up a bit and not meaning to come across as patronising. I have an L1 which does not have an OPV (which releases pressure in the group)
> 
> I still can not overcome this issue even changing the weight/grind/tamp variables


In the distant past , there were a couple of darker beans with the l1 that has the same symptom. Not a lot you can do with em


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I disagree a little. I think, and I am prepared to be corrected, that the right combo of grind, tamp and most importantly the amount in the basket, you can overcome this problem. I use this bean a lot, admittedly at the moment on a pump machine and suffer no problem. Will be back in the world of levers before too long so I might have to eat my words


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Spazbarista said:


> This is a coffee for men.


Oh dear. Should I return it?

I really wanted to ask, should I open this last of all the coffee I've ordered? Sounds like it needs a big long rest?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Missy said:


> Oh dear. Should I return it?
> 
> I really wanted to ask, should I open this last of all the coffee I've ordered? Sounds like it needs a big long rest?


I would leave it at least 14 days if you can. it just gets better and better


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> I would leave it at least 14 days if you can. it just gets better and better


Oh I can probably leave it at least that long, I've got 2kg, and some sat in the freezer.


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi All

I ordered a bag of these beans based on this thread and they arrived today. Lovely smell and great tasting coffee!

I use a 6 cup moka pot, pouring 50/50 with water. This gives me 2 strong cups of coffee.

I love dark roast. Can anyone recommend a darker bean from Coffee Compass?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hill amd Valley espresso blend is probably the darkest roast I've had from them.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try the Caravanserai mahogany roast,


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks!

Ben


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

My favourites, other than the Rancheros, are the mahogany roast Tusker and Caravanserai, thought the latter has not been available for a while







If you want darker, try the Extra Dark Mocha Italia


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

BenJM said:


> Hi All
> 
> I ordered a bag of these beans based on this thread and they arrived today. Lovely smell and great tasting coffee!
> 
> ...


If you look on their site under speciality blends they do offer na couple of beans roasted beyond mahogany


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for the info gents.

It is extra dark I am after so the Mocha Italia looks like a good shout.


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

Just had my 2nd pot of Rancheros and it is fantastic! I reckon it could take a couple of weeks to go through 500g but I am very happy with the purchase.

It is hard to explain just how much I love good coffee but I guess I'm on the right forum for that :-D


----------

